# Fall Turkey Tips???



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

FINALLY, with the change in laws this year, I'm going to get a chance to chase a few of those big Merriam's that have drove me nuts the past few seasons. I've hunted plenty of easterns in the spring here in Maryland, but never Merriams and never any type in the fall. Anybody got any tips? I'm figuring on ambushes, with my bow, but wondered if any calling worked?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Calling is good at getting them to stop for a shot. I rarely have had luck getting much attention though from calling.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

My advice is don't shoot any toms in the fall. leave them for a spring hunt when you can play with them and lure him within range.


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Couldn't leave them for spring, they don't allow us Non-residents to hunt them in the spring! Ended up taking two gobblers, both with 9-10" beards, both with bow, filling both tags I had. Second bird was on a minus 4 degree morning hunt - that one's at the taxidermist.


----------

